# Problemi con emerge gentoo-source

## oPKo

Salve a tutti,

ho un problema nell'installazione di gentoo. Qualche anno fa (2008) ho installato con successo gentoo, ma dopo la sostituzione del disco mi ritrovo a dover reinstallare da zero.

Dopo aver scaricato e installato stage3-i686-20110208.tar.bz2 e portage-latest.tar.bz2, e aver fatto il chroot, non riesco a completare l'emerge dei sorgenti del kernel.

Sono molteplici errori del tipo:

* Messages for package <nome del package>:

* The ebuild phase 'postrm' has exited unexpectedly.

dopo di che non è più possibile utilizzare emerge o qualsiasi altro comando come ls ottenendo l'errore 

"bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory"

La sequenza che eseguo è quella indicata in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Potete darmi una mano?

Grzie in anticipo

----------

## marziods

scusami la domanda... hai seguito *esattamente* la guida? non è che per caso hai saltato qualche comando... qualche errore magari in fase di chroot...

hai fatto un solo tentativo o piu tentativi e gli errori sono gli stessi? architettura del sistema?

benvenuto  :Razz: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

uhm... molto strano il tuo errore, sembra che portage sia scazzato

e che anche $PATH sia andato in malora.

hai già provato a scaricare i files da altri mirror? stesso errore?

ti da errori strani quando scompatti i suddetti files?

visto che esegui alla lettera i passaggi, non mi viene in mente altro, sinceramente.

per caso, puoi spostarti su un'altra shell e vedere se dentro messages (della gentoo chroottata) ci sono errori di qualche tipo. portage tiene un log, prova a postarlo.

----------

## oPKo

nel mentre ho ripreso dallo stage scaricato e in sequenza ho eseguito:

1) 

```
cd /mnt/gentoo
```

2) 

```
tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2
```

3) 

```
rm -r -f /usr/portage
```

4) 

```
tar xvjf portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

5) 

```
nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf
```

 inserendo 

USE="-gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

6) 

```
mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf
```

7) 

```
mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf
```

utilizzando questa volta mirror americani invece che europei

 :Cool:  

```
cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/
```

9) i mount di proc e bind mi davano errore in quanto già presenti

10) Chroot nel nuovo ambiente

```

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

```

Dato che ho rimesso lo stage3, bash ha ripreso a funzionare

11) 

```
emerge --sync
```

 ( che mi indica che i timestampe sono praticamente uguali. Cmq ho anche tentato la strada della rimozione del timestamp.x)

12) Come profilo ho lascito quello di defaultdefault/linux/x86/10.0 *

13) 

```
cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/GMT /etc/localtime
```

14) 

```
emerge gentoo-sources >> error.log
```

e qui iniziano i problemi dandomi come primo errore:

```

...

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7...

<<< /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/drv_libxml2.py[co]

<<< /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/libxml2.py[co]

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.2_p3...

>>> Unmerging dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.35...

>>> Unmerging dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.36...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.14-r1...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.25...

/usr/bin/python2.6: can't open file '/usr/lib/portage/bin/filter-bash-environme$

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.25 failed:

 *   filter-bash-environment.py failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1926:  Called preprocess_ebuild_env

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1813:  Called filter_readonly_variables

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1794:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      "${PORTAGE_PYTHON:-/usr/bin/python}" "${PORTAGE_BIN_PATH}"/filter-bash-$

 *

 *   filter-bash-environment.py failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1926:  Called preprocess_ebuild_env

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1813:  Called filter_readonly_variables

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1794:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      "${PORTAGE_PYTHON:-/usr/bin/python}" "${PORTAGE_BIN_PATH}"/filter-bash-$

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/portage-2.1$

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/portage-2.1.$

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/sys-apps/portage-2.1.$

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/sys-apps/portage$

 * S: '/var/tmp/binpkgs/sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.25/work/portage-2.1.9.25'

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 222: /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebui$

 * The ebuild phase 'postrm' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/sys-apps/portage-2.1.$

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/sys-apps/portage$

* S: '/var/tmp/binpkgs/sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.25/work/portage-2.1.9.25'

usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 222: /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebui$

* The ebuild phase 'postrm' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

* is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

* (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

* exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

* not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

* called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

* may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

* such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

* it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

* hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

* some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

* this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

* that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

```

architettura e' un x86 (Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU 3040  @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel) e ho già provato un paio di volte. nella scompatazione non segnala alcun errore.

proverè riformattando il disco

----------

## marziods

 *Quote:*   

> 14)
> 
> Codice:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

scusami, ma perche mandi tutto ad >> error.log?

per la cronaca sto eseguendo anche io un installazione su una macchina con processore intel e non mi ha dato alcun problema a parte un mio errore di battitura sul make.conf... nn è che per caso sia successo anche a te??? prova a postare il tuo make.conf

(io per la cronaca uso un mirror francese)

----------

## marziods

interessante... durante la compilazione del kernel mi è andato in kernel panic... ma credo sia la piastra che da i numeri... oppure qualcosa che non va nei vari stage...

----------

## oPKo

 *marziods wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   14)
> 
> Codice:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mando sul error.log perché altrimenti non riesco a vedere il priimo errore da console.

Ho provato anche con un mirror francese.

Proverò a rifare tutto da capo e vediamo....

----------

## oPKo

Rieseguendo i passi da 0, compresa la ripartizione del disco rigido tutto è andato liscio.

Grazie comunque per il supporto!

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *oPKo wrote:*   

> nel mentre ho ripreso dallo stage scaricato e in sequenza ho eseguito:
> 
> 3) 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *HANDBOOK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr
> 
> 

 

non cancellare /usr/portage/

riprova seguendo pedissequamente. non mi ricordo bene cosa faccia xvjf, ma supponi che dentro /usr/portage/ ci siano dei files che non verranno sovrascritti.

dopotutto, l'errore ti dice che non riesce a trovare dei file, guarda caso, proprio dentro /usr/portage/

-------------------

edit: vedo che hai già risolto nel mentre ho scritto il mio messaggio. 

bene!

----------

